# Intel Core2 Duo 4500 kühlen



## TheBodo (4. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute, ich habe da mal ein Problem.
Ich habe mein Mainboard gerade von der Gewährleistung zurückerhalten, und wollte nun die CPU (siehe Titel) draufsetzen. Leider war über die doch etwas längere Wartezeit die Wärmeleitpaste des Intelkühlers fast vollkommen vertrocknet, so dass ich sie durch normale Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt. Leider geht der PC nun, je nach Belastung, innerhalb von 5 bis 10 Minuten aus.
Das Mainboard schaltet wegen Überheitzung ab, im Bios geht die CPU bis 60 °C hoch, kurz danach is Schicht im Schacht.
Leider bleibt aber auch der Boxedkühler konstant bei 1752 U/min obwohl die CPU heißer wird!
Habt ihr nen Tipp zur Lösung des Problems?


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Was sagt den die Temperatur unter Windows? Weil 60° sind noch nicht so viel.
Die Boxed Kühler reichen normalerweise aus für diese CPU's.

Welches Mobo hast du genau btw der Drehzahl Reglung?

Mfg Andre


----------



## TheBodo (4. Juli 2008)

Das Prob ist, dass er gar nicht bis Windows kommt, ich hab es zwar installiert, aber jetzt käme dieses ganze Systemkonfigzeugs. Dabei geht er immer schon down.

Er schaltet ja nich bei 60 ° ab, sondern kurz danach, also 65 oder so.
Das Mainboard is im übirgen ein AsRock folge einfach dem Link usw... geht eigentlich bis QuadCore hoch mit den CPUs

Die Wärmeleitpaste is aber ok oder? Muss ich ne andere nehmen... nehm die schon immer... (Keine Angst Tube erst im Februar gekauft)

Achja, die 60 ° sind im BIOS also ohne Last...


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

Ok 60° im Bios sind deutlich zu viel. Die WLP ist gut und kann man nehmen.

Ich denke mal das dein Kühler nicht richtig auf der CPU sitzt. Nimm diesen am besten nochmal runter, mach die WLP runter und nochmal neue drauf.

Nimm nur soviel das die Headspreader bedeckt ist. Also möglichst dünn auftragen. Dann achte drauf das die Puchpins von deinem Kühler auch wirklich einrasten.

Und drauf achten das keine Kabel vor dem Lüfter im Weg sind.

Mfg Andre


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn der Lüfter blockiert wäre würde sich das Board im Normalfall unter viel Piepen ausschalten 
Ich habe eher die Vermutung dass du die WLP zu dick aufgetragen hast. Die muss man wirklich sehr sehr dünn auftragen, da sie nur dazu dient, Unebenheiten auszugleichen. 
Also, mach die WLP nochmal ab und trage sie dann ganz dünn nochmal auf und schau dann auch, dass alle 4 Pushpins ordentlich einrasten. Also am besten nachdem du denkst der Kühler sei fest nochmal leicht dran rütteln um zu sehen ob wirklich alle 4 richtig fest sitzen.


----------



## AndreG (6. Juli 2008)

_Lupo_ hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der Lüfter blockiert wäre würde sich das Board im Normalfall unter viel Piepen ausschalten
> Ich habe eher die Vermutung dass du die WLP zu dick aufgetragen hast. Die muss man wirklich sehr sehr dünn auftragen, da sie nur dazu dient, Unebenheiten auszugleichen.
> Also, mach die WLP nochmal ab und trage sie dann ganz dünn nochmal auf und schau dann auch, dass alle 4 Pushpins ordentlich einrasten. Also am besten nachdem du denkst der Kühler sei fest nochmal leicht dran rütteln um zu sehen ob wirklich alle 4 richtig fest sitzen.



Nett das du mich wiederholst  , wobei er ja auch noch sagt das sein Lüfter rennt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## _Lupo_ (6. Juli 2008)

Naja, ich hab begründet warum er was tun sollte, was du ja nicht für nötig gehalten hast


----------

